# Employer Refuses to give reference letter. Not even the explanation email of denial



## Kaus81 (Sep 16, 2020)

My employer TCS refuses to give the reference letter for ACS skill assessment. Even when I am asking to give an email explanation email for the same they are denying to give that email too. I am an active TCS employee.

Now I am stuck with my ACS skill assessment for Aus PR. Please help and let me know if there is any other alternative.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Kaus81 said:


> My employer TCS refuses to give the reference letter for ACS skill assessment. Even when I am asking to give an email explanation email for the same they are denying to give that email too. I am an active TCS employee.
> 
> Now I am stuck with my ACS skill assessment for Aus PR. Please help and let me know if there is any other alternative.


Get a statutory declaration


----------



## Kaus81 (Sep 16, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> Get a statutory declaration



Yeah I am in process of getting that but ACS guidelines shows that you also need to provide the explanation of denial from the company HR. Is that mandatory and still I can get positive assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kaus81 said:


> Yeah I am in process of getting that but ACS guidelines shows that you also need to provide the explanation of denial from the company HR. Is that mandatory and still I can get positive assessment.


It is mandatory in case of statutory declarations 
The chances of getting a positive assessment without the official denial letter is negligible 
A lot of TCS employees have got the reference letter through their manager 
Did you explore that portal

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kaus81 said:


> Yeah I am in process of getting that but ACS guidelines shows that you also need to provide the explanation of denial from the company HR. Is that mandatory and still I can get positive assessment.


Get a statutory declaration from your superior and a letter from TCS stating that the superior works for TCS with his designation details. Look at ACS guidelines for more information on getting Statutory declaration.

You must have had some communication with TCS for your Employment reference? Whatever is their response, you may attach that.


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Kaus81 said:


> Yeah I am in process of getting that but ACS guidelines shows that you also need to provide the explanation of denial from the company HR. Is that mandatory and still I can get positive assessment.


ACS is very strict. You can assume that without it, they won't consider that period of employment.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I almost lost 4 yrs of my experience as the company I worked for was sold and new HR wasn't even responding to my emails. Former manager went to another country and didn't respond back...very stressful times. I had payslips and work visa proof but that is not enough...somehow after months of trying I got letter from HR which wasn't in the right format and then EA gave me hard times about it. At one point I was ready to give up on everything, I explained the situation to the case officer and he was like a robot rejecting everything.

It is so unfair to ask from people to make their companies write a special letter just for them, most have standard template for proof of employment. Not everyone parts with the company on good terms but that doesn't mean you haven't worked in your professions in that time. Managers can be egomaniacs who make your life miserable especially when you come back begging for a special format letter.


----------



## Kaus81 (Sep 16, 2020)

NB said:


> It is mandatory in case of statutory declarations
> The chances of getting a positive assessment without the official denial letter is negligible
> A lot of TCS employees have got the reference letter through their manager
> Did you explore that portal
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

I am still the active employee of TCS and TCS does not provide reference letter through the portal for active employees.


----------



## Kaus81 (Sep 16, 2020)

You must have had some communication with TCS for your Employment reference? Whatever is their response, you may attach that.[/quote]


Thanks for your reply.

I have sent an email to HR asking for the reference letter and hoping he will give reply that it is not possible as per company policy. But he denied to give me any reply when he found it is for ACS.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Kaus81 said:


> You must have had some communication with TCS for your Employment reference? Whatever is their response, you may attach that.



Thanks for your reply.

I have sent an email to HR asking for the reference letter and hoping he will give reply that it is not possible as per company policy. But he denied to give me any reply when he found it is for ACS.[/QUOTE]

If TCS has such a policy for it's employees, how is the person signing your SD going to get a letter from TCS authorising his / her position in the company?


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

1. Get SD from your manager and get it notary certified. 
2. Get a regular bonafide from TCS ( bank opening / gas connection etc) 

and submit both. ACS might consider that.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm in a similar situation, the group I worked from Apr 2009 to Dec 2011 is refusing to give any letter/reason on official letter head as to why I can't be issued a R&R letter.
My genuine reason is that my immediate reporting manager has left the firm. And that's exactly what I asked HR team of the group to share with me on official letter head. They simply refused to share the same as they can't even verify I'm an ex-employee or not (I did share work-ex letters, salary slips, form16s etc to confirm my identity) as they have migrated their employee DB!. All I've is this email and considering how strict ACS has become, I really don't think I'll get a +ve ACS outcome for that 2009-2011 tenure (I already have SD, salary proofs ready). Stuck @ 85 coz of this!


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

The new trend


----------



## SanjayKrishnan (May 24, 2020)

I had applied for ACS renewal recently and awaiting result. I had a scenario where one of my earlier employer had closed its operations and I could not get a reference letter. Hence I submitted the below.

SD which I had submitted before and got positive ACS.
Payslips
Bank Statements showing salary credit
My Relieving Letter
Relieving Letter of my colleague who signed the SD
Google search image where it shows my employer 1 is permanently closed
The Mails which I sent to HR as an Image for which I got NO response.

I have no such issues with my second employer.
Is the above information enough for ACS to consider my experience with employer 1 ?


----------



## Kaus81 (Sep 16, 2020)

Finally I got a rude reply from HR. He was very rude when discussing over call.
Anyways I got the below reply. I hope this will work.
“We discussed twice and I clarified to you that you are processing the Australian Visa in your personal capacity.
We do not support your personal visa application.”


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Kaus81 said:


> Finally I got a rude reply from HR. He was very rude when discussing over call.
> Anyways I got the below reply. I hope this will work.
> “We discussed twice and I clarified to you that you are processing the Australian Visa in your personal capacity.
> We do not support your personal visa application.”


That is so unprofessional. This is no way to treat a current employee. I think its time you get higher TCS chain of command involved.


----------



## adnan.pg3501228 (6 mo ago)

Kaus81 said:


> Finally I got a rude reply from HR. He was very rude when discussing over call. Anyways I got the below reply. I hope this will work. “We discussed twice and I clarified to you that you are processing the Australian Visa in your personal capacity. We do not support your personal visa application.”


 Have u get +ve acs result? Have you submitted denial from employer on letter head or just email?


----------



## sambeet93 (4 mo ago)

Similar scenario happened with me also. I explained to my ISU HR in details to provide the Bonafide letter for work experience, but she also replied so rudely and they are denying to provide any such kind of letter for ACS. I also asked them, if you are not providing the work reference letter, then share the denial cause, so that I can attach that along with my SD. But that also, they are not providing. Don't know, what to do now?

Can anybody guide, what other relevant documents needs to provide so that ACS can consider my application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sambeet93 said:


> Similar scenario happened with me also. I explained to my ISU HR in details to provide the Bonafide letter for work experience, but she also replied so rudely and they are denying to provide any such kind of letter for ACS. I also asked them, if you are not providing the work reference letter, then share the denial cause, so that I can attach that along with my SD. But that also, they are not providing. Don't know, what to do now?
> 
> Can anybody guide, what other relevant documents needs to provide so that ACS can consider my application.


There is nothing you can do
ACS is ruthless 
You have to get it by pleading with the HR
Cheers


----------

